# Как же не хочется резать... но есть ли вариант?



## илья1980 (2 Май 2016)

Всем добрый день!вот майские а я туплю дома(вот моя история!!!где с месяц назад начал хромать на правую ногу но как без фанатизма)потом на левую начал пить диклофенак стало отпускать)но сильный спазм мышщ (Пошел в зал поделал растяжку результата ноль (потом к костоправу правиться после все отлично как новенький)Но через два дня резкая боль в левой ногу и попе((и с каждым днем все хуже(((через неделю спал по 2 часа в сутки боль постоянная((начал колоть всякую фигню типа мильгамма и ортофен результата нет((Пошел к остеопату сказал 8 сеансов и встану сделал два сеанса результа ноль и он свалил в отпуск(((почесал я голову и поехал делать кт и блин при видя меня доктор не сделав еще снимка сказал операция точно((после снимка ну точняк 9 мм сиквестр(поехал к невропотолу та глядя на снимок первый вопрос не писаешься под себя не какаешь стоит)))я мол да все в порядке не хожу только))Короче ляжу и выбираю клинику где резать!!!Может кто чем поможет?
Самое обидное купленны путевки на август на море и сдать нельзя и лететь видимо пипец что за жизнь(((
Да чуть не забыл пью сейчас мовалис сплю отлично но тошнит)

да нога левая стала чуть худее правой(икра висит(а вообще надоело лежать спина еще больше болит)эх друзья все на шашлыки уехали а я дома(


----------



## La murr (2 Май 2016)

*илья1980*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/
Нейрохирурги-консультанты форума в Москве - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/


----------



## илья1980 (2 Май 2016)

народ есть три варианта больниц!!!67 ,бурденко , вишневского-химки!!!Кто что посоветует?и может кто подскажет в какую сумму может это все встать?

результат кт-высота и форма тел поясничных позвонков не изменины.костной деструкции и очагов уплотнения нет.края суставных поверхностей тел позвонков заострены с формированием небольших остеофитов.
в смежных замыкательных пластинках тел LI-SI неравномерно снижена.Высота дисков существенно не изменена.
В сегменте LIV-LV определяеться задняя медианная протрузия диска до 4.0 мм деформирующий передний контур дурального мешка.
В сегменте LV-SI определяеться частично кальцинированная задняя левосторонняя медианно-парамедиааная грыжа межпозвонкового диска до 9.0 мм на широком осваннии распространяющаяся кадульно на 7мм оттесняющая и компремирующая левый спинномозговой корешок деформирующая дуральный мешок и вызывающая сужение левого межпозвонкового отверстия


----------



## La murr (2 Май 2016)

илья1980 написал(а):


> народ есть три варианта больниц!!!67 ,бурденко , вишневского-химки!!!Кто что посоветует?и может кто подскажет в какую сумму может это все встать?


Обратитесь к докторам, которых я Вам рекомендовала в своём сообщении и, возможно, сделаете операцию по квоте.


----------



## илья1980 (2 Май 2016)

сегодня написал своему остеопату у которого был два раза)сказал фигня за 8 сеансов поставит на ноги не вздумай резать)не могу понять как остеопат может мне помочь?)
В первый раз когда к ниму пришел он 30 мин мне по животу гладил потом по спине)колбасило меня потом дня 3)второй поход тоже самое(Говорит все в порядке процесс идет)уф


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Май 2016)

Толку от остеопата не будет. Обратитесь за помощью к любому из московских мануальных терапевтов - консультантов форума.


----------



## илья1980 (2 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Толку от остеопата не будет. Обратитесь за помощью к любому из московских мануальных терапевтов - консультантов форума.


а можно как то обосновать?я так понял остеопатия один из видов мануалки?кстати перед самом начале ходил к костоправу после собственно и слег(


----------



## Пыжик (2 Май 2016)

В Бурденко реальная цена как на сайте клиники Аксис. По квотам они не делают


----------



## илья1980 (2 Май 2016)

ой это дорого(правда я еще не звонил дали мне тел хирурга типа по знакомству!!!может прокати(
А может не резать)блин вот мозг пухнит уже)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2016)

Можно и не резать, если готовы к долгому лечению и проценту неуспеха.
На сегодняшний день, считается что процент неуспеха консервативного лечения,  после вовремя сделанной операции, меньше, чем после консервативного лечения без операции.
Вопрос, как всегда в интонациях, когда считать что операция вовремя.
Тут мнения расходятся от нескольких часов, от появления слабости, до нескольких дней.
Мой опыт говорит о том, что если подвижность сохранена, то надо делать не зависимо от времени, если на контрольном МРТ эта грыжа ещё есть. Часто месяц прошёл и на контрольном МРТ уже и нет большой грыжи. Это если операция не страшит Вас больше чем слабость в ноге.
Помните, операция решает проблему боли и проблему давления на корешок, но не проблему его (нерва) восстановления. Это отдельный лечебный процесс сроком до 1 года.
Может ли пройти все и без операции, и без реабилитации?
Может.
Но с врачами проходит быстрее и с меньшими последствиями!


----------



## илья1980 (3 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно и не резать, если готовы к долгому лечению и проценту неуспеха.
> На сегодняшний день, считается что процент неуспеха консервативного лечения, после вовремя сделанной операции, меньше, чем после консервативного лечения без операции.
> Вопрос, как всегда в интонациях, когда считать что операция вовремя.
> Тут мнения расходятся от нескольких часов, от появления слабости, до нескольких дней.
> ...


я с вами согласен полностью!!!но понять момент нужно или помучиться?)дома лежу все хорошо хожу потихоньку и тд а вот на улице два подьзда и се больно(собственно особо пока не лечился и как не знаю(вот что своего остеопа а там видно будет)а так добрые хирурги хоть завтра говорят приходи чик и ты уже на небесах)но правда не бесплатно.

а вообще так по описанию и снимкам что скажите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2016)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а вообще так по описанию и снимкам что скажите?


Лечат не снимки лечат проблему, снимки лишь подтверждают диагноз поставленный врачом, и определяют прогноз лечения. Без грыж, прогноз лучше. 
На пятках и носких ходить можете?


----------



## илья1980 (3 Май 2016)

на пятках сегодня мин десять ходил на носках тоже нормально но левая чуть слабее(но правда в копчик чуть отдает(

а на снимках все так плохо?(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2016)

Да не важно что на снимках. Они нужны чтобы подтвердить причину боли и слабости, поскольку кроме грыжи там и другие причины бывают.
У вас грыжа есть, скорее всего она причина боли и некоторой слабости.
Теперь выбираем направление лечения.
Оперативное или консервативное.
За основу выбора берем процент неудач и сроки лечения (если у вас есть индивидуальные требования, обсудим)
Если слабости чуть и боли чуть, то процент осложнений от операции, равен проценту неуспеха консервативного лечения.
А вот сроки консервативного лечения могут быть и побольше.

Решать, Вам.


----------



## илья1980 (3 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да не важно что на снимках.
> Грыжа есть, скорее всего она причина боли и некоторой слабости.
> Если слабости чуть и боли чуть, то процент осложнений от операции, равен проценту неуспеха консервативного лечения.
> Решать, Вам.


а как думаете остеопат может помочь?ходл два раза пока к нему сказал это не о чем и после него худо было(боль чуть дома)больше 15 метров пройду и сразу боль (((и так 3 недели но толком не лечился так мовалис мильгамма и все!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2016)

Остеопаты не мануальных терапевты, у них принцип работы другой. Но и мануальная терапия не панацея.
Тут три задачи:
1. Убрать боль и отек. Лучше всего блокады со стероидами, но и нестероиды помогают.
2. Перенести движение с места поражения на здоровые позвонки. Тут как раз мануальная терапия и остеопатия в чем- то помощники, но правильное поведение, корсет (если нет кривизны) и лфк, не менее важны.
3. Уменьшить грыжу. Тут главный доктор время и ему в помощь все, что увеличивает кровоснабжением в месте поражения.

Хирурги начинают с 3-го, и потом уже и 1, если понадобиться, и 2, которое у них, обычно, оставляют на откуп самому организму.
 Организм все сам может, но с доктором быстрее и с меньшими последствиями. О чем уже написал.


----------



## илья1980 (3 Май 2016)

прошу прощения а может подскажите какой корсет лучше а то глаза разбегаються и как и когда его носить?Спасибо


----------



## La murr (3 Май 2016)

илья1980 написал(а):


> прошу прощения а может подскажите какой корсет лучше а то глаза разбегаються и как и когда его носить?Спасибо


Илья, почитайте о корсетах, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20444/
Ещё - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1177/


----------



## Пыжик (3 Май 2016)

*илья1980*, вы к доктору Ступину в Люберцы скатайтесь) через пару недель лечения и решите, оперировать или нет.


----------



## илья1980 (3 Май 2016)

ну это к сожалению очень далеко от меня(но спасибо я подумаю!!!


----------



## dr.dreval (3 Май 2016)

*илья1980*, МРТ исследование сделайте и покажите публике


----------



## илья1980 (6 Май 2016)

вроде начал потихоньку ходить метров 100-200 пока больше не получается)но я живучий )таблы не пью не знаю какие)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2016)

НПВП+Миорелаксант


----------



## илья1980 (6 Май 2016)

НПВП я так понимаю мовал был 7 дней!!!а что такое Миорелаксант

что то я пил от расслабления мышщ может это?а вот начал сегодня детралекс !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2016)

Болит, можно и больше 7 дней.
Миорелаксант - мидокалм.
Посоветуйтесь с лечащим врачом.
Детралекс - венотоник.


----------



## илья1980 (6 Май 2016)

да врача то нет(в поликлинике толком не чего не сказали а платный сразу дал номер своего хирурга)


----------



## илья1980 (18 Май 2016)

Всем добрый день!вернулся мой остеопат из отпуска)два похода к нему и вроде начал ходить хоть по 500-600 метров но пока болит(Вчера в три захода гулял час с собакой (хорошо рядом с подьездом скамейка хоть можно отлежаться 3 мин и дальше в путь))собака не против!!!)


----------



## Aksenia (18 Май 2016)

Ситуация похожа на вашу - тоже мучаюсь,хромаю,думаю резать)
Была на неделе в 67 больнице - с ходу предложили операцию,москвичам с пропиской бесплатно,мне озвучили сумму в 268 тыс. рублей. Реабилитацию у них проходят только прооперированные пациенты..
А что вы слышали про Вишневского и Химки?


----------



## илья1980 (19 Май 2016)

К сожалению не чего путного так и не услышал!!!!но я пока резать не хочу!!!268 тыс это что ж у вас там?


----------



## илья1980 (19 Май 2016)

вчера прошел 2.5 км но под конец чувство что на ногах гири кг по 20(сегодня с утра болела нога(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

Aksenia написал(а):


> Ситуация похожа на вашу - тоже мучаюсь,хромаю,думаю резать)
> Была на неделе в 67 больнице - с ходу предложили операцию,москвичам с пропиской бесплатно,мне озвучили сумму в 268 тыс. рублей. Реабилитацию у них проходят только прооперированные пациенты..
> А что вы слышали про Вишневского и Химки?


А что Вы хотите услышать. Абсолютное число пациентов довольны, но не 100%.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Май 2016)

хотим услышать 5 мин страха дешево и бегать на утро)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

илья1980 написал(а):


> хотим услышать 5 мин страха дешево и бегать на утро)


Ну не пять, операция от 1 до 2 часов. Для россиян, должно быть бесплатно. Бегать нет, а ходить на утро, чаще всего и если Вы не опоздали с операцией и не пришли со шлепающей ногой и текущей мочой.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Май 2016)

да вот потихоньку стал ходить но как дедушка после инсульта((и сидеть пока не получается!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

Так и должно быть, сперва как дедушка на завалинку, а потом как девушка на танцы.
Все будет!


----------



## илья1980 (19 Май 2016)

ну здорово!!!)жаль что иногда все таки боль есть по всей ноге но такое чувство что это больше мышечная боль а не нерв((


----------



## илья1980 (8 Июн 2016)

а меня вот на днях собака дернула и упс что в пояснице хрусть и 2 дня нога болела(


----------



## илья1980 (8 Июн 2016)

ну вроде по 3 км стал ходит))ура правда по утрам побаливает нога но врач сказал будем работать дальше

хожу кстати к остеопату!на удивление решил еще и проблему с животом(невроз кишечника)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

В собаке сколько веса?


----------



## илья1980 (8 Июн 2016)

15 кг
ну я правда дернул его в ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Ну вот и хорошо. 
Отработаете у него рефлекс не дергать Вас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Все неврозы надо лечить именно у остеопата, или невролога разбирающегося в неврозах.


----------



## илья1980 (8 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ну вот и хорошо.
> Отработаете у него рефлекс не дергать Вас.


да он старый уже)кстати лежал со спиной 2 недели думал усыплять(но кололи его в том числе и мовалисом теперь бегает)


----------



## илья1980 (8 Июн 2016)

да пошел вроде с грыжей а он по 30 мин живот смотрит)говорит в том числе грыжи из за того что как там органы напряженны!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да он старый уже)кстати лежал со спиной 2 недели думал усыплять...


Хорошо, что мы не собаки!
Пациенты, бывает, и дольше лежат!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Не важно что он делал, главное что невроз прошел!


----------



## илья1980 (8 Июн 2016)

ну пока бегать прыгать не могу)ну и по утрам после сна тянет)но это уже мелочи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Тянет прыгать и бегать?


----------



## илья1980 (9 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тянет прыгать и бегать?


иногда под настроение)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2016)

Значит выздоравливаете!


----------



## илья1980 (9 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит выздоравливаете!


да я надеюсь а то в августе 9 часов на самолете лететь что то страшно


----------



## Aksenia (16 Июн 2016)

На самолёте ничего страшного) я,правда,гораздо меньше в полёте провела,но никаких отличий от обычного транспорта. На электричке с автобусом страшнее ездить - очень сильно трясёт


----------



## илья1980 (16 Авг 2016)

Ну вот я и вернулся на родину(все прошло отлично даже самолет 9 часов!!!Правда разгибался долго(((один на раз на лодке на волнах не удачно подпрыгнули и на следующий день нога и спина чуть по болели((а так солнце спокойствие мало людей и главное вода лечит!!!


----------



## илья1980 (18 Авг 2016)

ребята хочу обратно на море)родина все портит опять все болит(но это уже нервы


----------



## bator84 (19 Авг 2016)

*илья1980*, если бы первый раз не пошел к костоправу, осложнения резкого бы не было. Мой всем совет - при грыже ни ногой к мануальщикам, остеопатам - костоправам.


----------



## Aksenia (21 Авг 2016)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ребята хочу обратно на море)родина все портит опять все болит(но это уже нервы



А кстати тоже заметила, что как понервничаю - болит спина. Не все верят,но взаимосвязь есть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2016)

Прямая связь.


----------



## илья1980 (30 Окт 2016)

вот сегодня потаскал тяжести и что то тянет опять левую ногу ((но не чего сегодня отмечать день рождения лекарство рядом)


----------



## илья1980 (8 Ноя 2016)

привет всем грыживодам))опять валяюсь дома(таблетки не ем!пытаюсь через боль ходить немного помогает)


----------



## Sergini (22 Ноя 2016)

Сделайте мало инвазивную операцию и не мучайтесь. Главное чтоб сами потом реабилитацию не нарушали. 
Дома валяться это не жизнь.


----------

